
The Kindle Finally Gets Typography That Doesn't Suck - Garbage
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3046678/the-kindle-finally-gets-typography-that-doesnt-suck
======
ddp
Awesome! TL;DR - new layout engine and new font. But Amazon has to reprocess
its catalog due to the change (i.e., you'll need to re-download everything).
iPad version went out this week, but physical Kindles update won't be ready
until summer.

